# rubbing his nose raw



## jenp (Apr 2, 2010)

So every time dexter eats, he goes nuts! he rubs against everything he can... the cabinets, the rugs, the couches and the beds. I think his rubbing has gotten out of hand and there is a small spot on his nose that is raw. I will attach a picture if i can figure out how... but is there anything I could put on it to help heal it that wouldnt be harmful if he licks it? Thanks


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh poor Dexter. I have no idea what to recommend. I'll leave that to the experts. I hope he heals quickly.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I wish I had an answer for you, but I really have no idea what could casue this. Hope someone else pops up with a suggestion. Good Luck


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Neosporin or another triple antibiotic ointment is safe (as long as he isn't allergic to it.
Are you feeding wet or dry? Bowl or plate?
Have you tried wiping his nose after he eats? Cool to cold water tends to calm itching.


----------



## jenp (Apr 2, 2010)

He only gets dry food and in a stainless steel bowl. I also should mention how he likes to "mow" i dont know what its actually called but clothes or anything on the floor. He pushes it with his nose all into a ball in the corner. I would think its just irritated from the rug but i want it to heal and not get worse!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

I wonder if he is allergic to something? Maybe his nose is itchy? Poor baby. Hope you get some advice and heal his nose!


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*First I would ask a vet*

If I were in your spot tonight, I'd probably take some oatmeal, do my best to grind it down, and then mix it with just enough organic whole milk to make a paste. If he licks it, it can't hurt him.

If he is patient enough to keep it on for a couple of hours, the poor little guy may feel some relief.

He also may need a general antibacterial ointment.


----------

